# Where the monsters live



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Everyone has that special place where they can feel really good about catching a trophy bass. In my hometown of High Point, there is a reservoir of around 400+ acres, and has a reputation for big bass. Last year, a NCWRC shock survey shocked up a monster 16+ fish, that would break our state record ( 15 pounds, 14 ounces).
There is a place where a large rock extends into deep water (20+) and has two ancient trees down in its depths. So far this year, I got a seven and an eight from the spot. That being said, I lost one last week that came up, shook her massive head, then dove deep and wrapped me up. She was easily 11 or 12 pounds. We have hung fish there several times this year, and had the same thing happen. The two I caught for some reason headed away from the structure, but most just bury themselves in there. I would hate to switch to braid, but this has happened to my son and I five times the last two weeks. It seems to happen every single time we hit that spot!
I have never used braid. Do you braid users see your strike count go down, like the fish can see the line?


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

I can see google maps being overloaded and I hear motors starting up to head to your spot!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

They are welcome to try, lol. Better bring their "A" game. These beasts ain't playing around...lol


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Are you breaking off or hooks just come out? I use Power Pro braid and a little softer rod that gives some, and it works good.Maybe they see the line maybe they don't.Unless your fishing very clear lakes Lunkers are looking at the bait and not the line.
Sounds like a great place you have and you live there.That's a lake worth traveling to it seems. Good Luck.



Roscoe


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

They are ripping drag and wrapping us up on the structure. So far I have pulled a seven and an eight out of that hole this year, but some reason those two streaked out of the cover.
Tell ya what I have decided to get some braid and spool up one rod and see what happens. This lake, like most down here, is never really clear, has a greenish tinge to the water.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

NCbassattack said:


> They are ripping drag and wrapping us up on the structure. So far I have pulled a seven and an eight out of that hole this year, but some reason those two streaked out of the cover.
> Tell ya what I have decided to get some braid and spool up one rod and see what happens. This lake, like most down here, is never really clear, has a greenish tinge to the water.


If you have a tint to the water, I wouldn't worry about them noticing your line. Spool up some 30-50# braid, (I prefer suffix) on a mh rod and yank em right out of that stuff. Very little stretch means you can rip em out before they can pull you back into it. If you feel like you're into some finicky fish that are line shy, put a 6 foot 20# flouro leader on it. Should be just fine.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Gonna get some 30# braid tomorrow.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

I don't put much stock in line visibility but then again I'm just a schmoe behind a keyboard. But what I don't like about braid is it is only sensitive to the bite when under tension. _Any_ slack in your line and you will not detect the pick-up, the bite on the drop or the bite on the hop.

Consider 25 or 30 lb. fluorocarbon on a baitcaster of course. That addresses the sensitivity and visibility issues all at once.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

I hesitate to wade in where more knowledgable anglers will likely answer. Being able to stop and turn a big fish before it finds the tree is your first task IMHO. Reel styles have different drag maximum limits I believe so using something that can slow down the surge run of a 16 plus pound bass should have a significant drag limit. I do not think you will find that drag level on most freshwater spinning reels. I'm a spinning reel user and I think they have 8 to 10 pound drag limits on the reels I own. That leaves baitcasters and cranking the drag setting down so you could keep them out of the structure where they have taken you in the past. I have used 30 pound power pro in clear water lakes and caught and released some nice bass. For Ohio waters. I feel the braid strength is worth what I might have passed up in strikes for me. I had lost what I guessed to be a good bass years back when it made three runs with the last one taking me into some cover below where I could not get it lose and broke off fresh12 pound test mono. I switched to braid when I fished that lake afterwards just incase I found the big one again. Sounds like your going with 30 pound braid for you test. It is worth a try just remember not use your bare hand to grab the line to pull without a heavy split leather gloves on if not it will likely leave you a bad cut on your hand. I have been able to pull lose some badly snagged lures with 30 pound braid I'm sure would had been lost with mono. Good luck catching the new state record and post some pictures for us.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Unless the water is dirty, you've taken a plane into a remote lake with no pressure, throwing topwater or pitching/flipping into grass stay away from straight braid because fish see it and it will spook them. Anyone who says otherwise is flat out wrong. I've experimented with it while fishing and the difference in catch rates are irrefutable. But don't take my word for it, watch how many guys on the elite and flw tours (whose livelihoods depend on it) throw straight braid. The real question you need to ask is whether or not the increased landing percentage will offset the reduction of bites


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Also, I recently read an interesting study where they found caught fish experienced stunted growth rates. Over time this had a significant impact on their size. So when you're talking about big bass its safe to assume these fish are discerning and not a part of the population that can be easily caught...so trying to get a bite on straight braid from large fish in particular will probably be even more challenging compared to getting bit by less discerning fish


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh and lastly, if you do go to straight braid some pros will take a black magic marker and color the first few feet of their braid with it. I've never tried it but they say it lowers the visibility. Reapply as needed


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Take no chances and show them 'who's the boss' and use 65-80lb Power Pro braid for fish that large.
And a heavy action Loomis will get them moving toward ya quicker!


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

kapposgd said:


> Unless the water is dirty, you've taken a plane into a remote lake with no pressure, throwing topwater or pitching/flipping into grass stay away from straight braid because fish see it and it will spook them. Anyone who says otherwise is flat out wrong. I've experimented with it while fishing and the difference in catch rates are irrefutable. But don't take my word for it, watch how many guys on the elite and flw tours (whose livelihoods depend on it) throw straight braid. The real question you need to ask is whether or not the increased landing percentage will offset the reduction of bites


I wonder how Greg Hackney won at Cayuga lake in clear water on the BASS Elite series using 65lb braid last year....


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Using 65 lb braid fishing where? Not in grass? Or was he throwing an A-Rig?


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Here's a couple we managed from "The Spot".







View attachment 191305







View attachment 191305


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Nice. I revise my post to recommend 150 lb. wire.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Those are some big girls nicely done. 65lb power pro should work nicely for those


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

kapposgd said:


> Unless the water is dirty, you've taken a plane into a remote lake with no pressure, throwing topwater or pitching/flipping into grass stay away from straight braid because fish see it and it will spook them. Anyone who says otherwise is flat out wrong. I've experimented with it while fishing and the difference in catch rates are irrefutable. But don't take my word for it, watch how many guys on the elite and flw tours (whose livelihoods depend on it) throw straight braid. The real question you need to ask is whether or not the increased landing percentage will offset the reduction of bites


Honestly, while I respect your opinion, I feel a couple of things need to be pointed out before your theory is bought hook, line, and sinker, so to speak.

Fist, don't give fish too much brain power. Second, braid, in any diameter is smaller than its Mono our Flouro counterpart, and in heat/hot eater, and when flipping/pitching, you are looking for reaction bites. Reaction bites don't give two sh++s about line.

Strike rates and bite ratios mean diddly if you cannot hook up and wench that donky through the weeds, muck, grass, etc.

You can opine about what has worked for you, but what works in general is ALWAYS up for debate. 

I used to think like you till I was proven wrong by newbreedfishing on lake St. Clair. I am not saying your wrong, what I am saying is that your opinion may only work in specific situations.

As a fisherman we need to lay down our egos and realize that what works for one person may not work for everyone. When you say that a specific "way" is wrong, you set yourself up for failure.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I used to worry a lot about the braid visibility factor. It's still on my mind but not so much anymore. Ever since I took a long look at a wacky worm setup, fish kill it and the hook is stupidly visible. It's almost comical the way it looks. Agree with previous poster that we give fish too much credit for brains sometimes. Put a bait in front of a fish that wants to eat, and they will likely bite it. I use 65 lbs braid in all situations now except for clear water slow baits like dropshots, tubes, and senkos. In dingy water, braid for everything. It will cut through lily pads, grass, and limbs like butter and it don't break. For feel of the bottom, it's unparalleled. Start throwing topwater, cranks, and spinnerbaits first to up your confidence in it. In no time you will be tying on jigs and senkos. IMO no need for leaders either.


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Yet another does line visibility matter debate. 

Does it always matter? No. 

Can it some times matter? Yes.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

The only time I actually fished with someone using braid was at the New River. I was using ten pound flouro, he had a light braid, around eleven pound test. The river was very clear, and although we were fishing the same baits, I caught 36, he got 13. Not saying the visibilty had anything to do with it, but it appeared so. His line was a very pale green color.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Went back today. We caught 17 bass, and these two came from the "Monster Hole".
















The first one topped the scales at 8 pounds even, the second was five two. Caught on green pumpkin magic flake Zoom Ultravibe Speedcraws, Texas rigged. Think we've figured them out. If you try fishing it head on, you're giving these heavy fish the advantage by crossing trees. We tried hitting it from the side, and got these two girls.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Nicely done again!!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Thanks. Most of the fish we caught to be fair came off long, stumpy points in 6-12 feet of water. We got back to the dock and missed seeing a ten pound, six ounce fish released. Old boy caught her on a Zoom Ole Monster worm. Thing is, he got that beast in an area we call the old rock dam. When this lake was filled, there was a farm pond with a stone dam that they blew up, scattering the stones all over. This hawg came out of less than 3 feet of water!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Went to the spot again with a friend. Third cast with a speedcraw..Booyah!


----------

